# Radiant red fifty-six year old fork steertube takes a quick peek outside....



## bikepaulie (Feb 17, 2019)

June 1963 Schwinn Varsity radiant red fork headstock steertube hasn’t seen the light of day in fifty-six years. Can you imagine seeing a frame this color sitting on a bike shop showroom floor?! #swoon


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2019)

One of my favorite things about tearing down an old bike is pulling the fork and looking at the original undisturbed paint on the "steertube".
The Opalescent colors were introduced in the mid 50's and I'm betting that sent people into a bike buying frenzy. 

More steertubes that have been kept in the dark for decades. Opal and Radiant Green


----------



## bikepaulie (Feb 17, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> One of my favorite things about tearing down an old bike is pulling the fork and looking at the original undisturbed paint on the "steertube".
> The Opalescent colors were introduced in the mid 50's and I'm betting that sent people into a bike buying frenzy.
> 
> More steertubes that have been kept in the dark for decades. Opal and Radiant Green
> ...




Beautiful greens! I’m matching the frame with red Bull Shot bearing grease for bonus points to make up for my fumbling terminology....


----------

